# Doordash asked me to pay with my own personal debit card!



## UberKitsa123 (Apr 29, 2019)

My redcard was declined at Taco Bell, I contact support and they have no clue why, so doordash asked me to pay for it and i can get a reimbursement with a detailed receipt! I am sorry, but I have no trust in any of these companies to pay with my own personal bank account. So, they told me to reassign myself from the delivery so they can give the order to a different driver!! I not only did not get paid anything for all that time wasted, making the order for the customer, calling support, driving to that restaurant etc. then i look at my ratings and i got dinged for incomplete order! Is this normal? I just started doing DD.


----------



## Ride or Die (Aug 16, 2018)

That is not normal for DoorDash and I'm sorry you had a bad experience. I've had nothing but positive results with DD's support. I've had my red card declined before too. It rare but it happens. If you don't want to use your card they un-assign the order for you (so your ratings don't take a hit) as well as pay you half the amount for your time. As least that's been my experience. And when I have paid using my own debit card, I was reimbursed almost immediately after sending a photo of the receipt. 

I'm not sure what your support person's issue was but that's the exception not the rule.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

UberKitsa123 said:


> My redcard was declined at Taco Bell, I contact support and they have no clue why, so doordash asked me to pay for it and i can get a reimbursement with a detailed receipt! I am sorry, but I have no trust in any of these companies to pay with my own personal bank account. So, they told me to reassign myself from the delivery so they can give the order to a different driver!! I not only did not get paid anything for all that time wasted, making the order for the customer, calling support, driving to that restaurant etc. then i look at my ratings and i got dinged for incomplete order! Is this normal? I just started doing DD.


Quit doordash asap!!!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Whenever my red card has been declined I call support, support does whatever it needs to do and then it’s magically accepted.

I will not pay out of my own pocket for an order. It’s not my problem, that’s DD’s problem. I don’t trust any of these app companies to reimburse me properly.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

UberKitsa123 said:


> My redcard was declined at Taco Bell, I contact support and they have no clue why, so doordash asked me to pay for it and i can get a reimbursement with a detailed receipt! I am sorry, but I have no trust in any of these companies to pay with my own personal bank account. So, they told me to reassign myself from the delivery so they can give the order to a different driver!! I not only did not get paid anything for all that time wasted, making the order for the customer, calling support, driving to that restaurant etc. then i look at my ratings and i got dinged for incomplete order! Is this normal? I just started doing DD.


DD now you'll know better then to drive for that scam outfit.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

F that!


----------



## UberKitsa123 (Apr 29, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Quit doordash asap!!!


Haha, not a chance!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

UberKitsa123 said:


> Haha, not a chance!


Ok, then continue to get robbed. Your choice.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I'd say no. Instacart tried that on me as well. I just told the cashier sorry and passed the cart to the bag boy for restocking. Pretty much everyone was mad at me for that, but I don't pay for other people's food on the promise of a gig-economy company that I'll be reimbursed for it later.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

HAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!

Like never would this happen.


----------



## UberKitsa123 (Apr 29, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!
> 
> Like never would this happen.


It honestly did!! I never would have thought they would ask me to do something like that, but they did!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Ride or Die said:


> That is not normal for DoorDash and I'm sorry you had a bad experience. I've had nothing but positive results with DD's support. I've had my red card declined before too. It rare but it happens. If you don't want to use your card they un-assign the order for you (so your ratings don't take a hit) as well as pay you half the amount for your time. As least that's been my experience. And when I have paid using my own debit card, I was reimbursed almost immediately after sending a photo of the receipt.
> 
> I'm not sure what your support person's issue was but that's the exception not the rule.


When an order is unassigned it always reduces my completion rate. There's no difference between canceling vs asking doordash to reassign. At least this is my experience.


----------



## Ride or Die (Aug 16, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> When an order is unassigned it always reduces my completion rate. There's no difference between canceling vs asking doordash to reassign. At least this is my experience.


I guess it depends on the situation. I've never asked support for an order to be unassigned. I've only done it myself but I can see why it'd still count against you if you asked. What I was talking about above was a situation where the order couldn't be completed through no fault of my own. Just like in cases where the restaurant was closed or some other reason why the order can't be completed or delivered.In these cases it was always support that offered to remove the order and my ratings have never been dinged. But as always YMMV.


----------



## UberKitsa123 (Apr 29, 2019)

Ride or Die said:


> I guess it depends on the situation. I've never asked support for an order to be unassigned. I've only done it myself but I can see why it'd still count against you if you asked. What I was talking about above was a situation where the order couldn't be completed through no fault of my own. Just like in cases where the restaurant was closed or some other reason why the order can't be completed or delivered.In these cases it was always support that offered to remove the order and my ratings have never been dinged. But as always YMMV.


Support did reassign my order and it wasn't my fault the red card was declined but I was dinged for it.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

UberKitsa123 said:


> Support did reassign my order and it wasn't my fault the red card was declined but I was dinged for it.


Moral to story, don't drive for DD


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

UberKitsa123 said:


> It honestly did!! I never would have thought they would ask me to do something like that, but they did!


I didn't say they didn't ask you to pay. I meant I'd never pay on DD behalf.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Moral to story, don't drive for DD


----------



## UberKitsa123 (Apr 29, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I didn't say they didn't ask you to pay. I meant I'd never pay on DD behalf.


Oh, thats exactly how I felt about it. I was shocked they actually asked me to pay for it, then instead of helping me they reassign the order. It just was making no sense to me at all.


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

Ride or Die said:


> That is not normal for DoorDash and I'm sorry you had a bad experience. I've had nothing but positive results with DD's support. I've had my red card declined before too. It rare but it happens. If you don't want to use your card they un-assign the order for you (so your ratings don't take a hit) as well as pay you half the amount for your time. As least that's been my experience. And when I have paid using my own debit card, I was reimbursed almost immediately after sending a photo of the receipt.
> 
> I'm not sure what your support person's issue was but that's the exception not the rule.


Only a fool would pay using Their own credit card



UberKitsa123 said:


> Support did reassign my order and it wasn't my fault the red card was declined but I was dinged for it.


 They got you wrapped around their finger


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

UberKitsa123 said:


> My redcard was declined at Taco Bell, I contact support and they have no clue why, so doordash asked me to pay for it and i can get a reimbursement with a detailed receipt! I am sorry, but I have no trust in any of these companies to pay with my own personal bank account. So, they told me to reassign myself from the delivery so they can give the order to a different driver!! I not only did not get paid anything for all that time wasted, making the order for the customer, calling support, driving to that restaurant etc. then i look at my ratings and i got dinged for incomplete order! Is this normal? I just started doing DD.


I have about 150 deliveries with DD. When I first started, my Red Card declined after a bunch of deliveries. I think was about $200.00 worth. I contacted support via chat messaging about it, and they added more funds to my card. I think they place a spending limit.

One time, I accidently paid with my own card, but got reimbursed.


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

Can I order my own food with the red card?

I will pay them later


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I do just about every app and find DD support to be better than most. When the Red Card has been declined it was quickly fixed and always have gotten paid on canceled orders (obviously not when I cancel)


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

UberKitsa123 said:


> My redcard was declined at Taco Bell, I contact support and they have no clue why, so doordash asked me to pay for it and i can get a reimbursement with a detailed receipt! I am sorry, but I have no trust in any of these companies to pay with my own personal bank account. So, they told me to reassign myself from the delivery so they can give the order to a different driver!! I not only did not get paid anything for all that time wasted, making the order for the customer, calling support, driving to that restaurant etc. then i look at my ratings and i got dinged for incomplete order! Is this normal? I just started doing DD.


Thanks to Republicans, the CFCA was disbanded and any cap on interest was repealed. PayDay Liam places can charge 1500%apr.

I'd suggest you do the same. $20 bill? You owe me $75.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I have the occasional cash order with Skip the Dishes but you know going in that you pay the restaurant $x and collect $x+delivery fee+$tip from the customer before delivery and they just adjust your next pay.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> I have the occasional cash order with Skip the Dishes but you know going in that you pay the restaurant $x and collect $x+delivery fee+$tip from the customer before delivery and they just adjust your next pay.


You forgot "+50% inconvenience tax" mark up.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Had the same issue today with a place, their registers were cash only. DD sked me to pay with cash or my card, get a detailed receipt, and they would reimburese me. Told them I don't carry cash or cards when driving. They canceled the order and I got half the guarantee. Screw that, I ain't frontin ANY cash for this ish...


----------



## Stephen Uno (Jan 17, 2018)

I paid with my card yesterday and getting my money back is like wrestling with a lion. Never again.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Stephen Uno said:


> I paid with my card yesterday and getting my money back is like wrestling with a lion. Never again.


Aaaannndddd THAT is why I will never, EVER, front cash or use my card. Why would I pay for an order, then need to get a _detailed_ receipt, send it to you, then wait for you to approve/pay? Screw that mess. Looks like somebody ain't eatin.....


----------

